# Reading Labels on Oil Containers. Things to look for ??



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We all want to get good quality oils in our soaps.  So when we are reading the labels on the containers at the supermarket, what should we look for ?

Should we look for "100%", "pure", only one ingredient on the ingredient list, "top quality", ...

As we all know, the manufacturers like to play with words, and they are very good at it.  I am under the impression , for example, that "pure" can mean "40% pure".

Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2014)

I look to make sure there is only one oil on the ingredient list.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 29, 2014)

Look at the ingredient list. You want only one oil listed there. I don't know about the laws where you live, but here only the ingredient lists, and "certified organic" are regulated.


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 29, 2014)

How about the "100%" label ?  If it says "100% whatever oil", doesn't that mean it's pure whatever oil ?


----------



## clhigh29 (Mar 29, 2014)

I should maybe post this as a general announcement, but there were a lot of people upset that Costco removed their USDA certification from their olive oil.  I pointed this out to my husband last week when we were there (we use it for cooking).  This week, I was please to see that it has been restored!


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 29, 2014)

clhigh29 said:


> I should maybe post this as a general announcement, but there were a lot of people upset that Costco removed their USDA certification from their olive oil. I pointed this out to my husband last week when we were there (we use it for cooking). This week, I was please to see that it has been restored!



I don't think it was that the certification was removed.  Both products existed at the same time.  It seems that there was a bit of a shortage in a lot of the stores for awhile. But I was able to find it again here with a bit of looking.


----------



## Susie (Mar 30, 2014)

I just look at the ingredients listed.  It should only say one thing.  I don't care whatever else is on that label, I just look at ingredients.  Now, if "organic" or "cold pressed" is what you are looking for, then look at the front of the label.


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 30, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I look to make sure there is only one oil on the ingredient list.


 


FlybyStardancer said:


> Look at the ingredient list. You want only one oil listed there. ...


 


Susie said:


> I just look at the ingredients listed. It should only say one thing. I don't care whatever else is on that label...


 
I have been looking for a single ingredient as well.

However, is it possible for a manufacturer to _omit_ ingredients from the ingredients list ? Here's a case in point:
I was looking at Castor Oil. I found two brands, both had only "castor oil" on the ingredients list. However, one said it was edible (you can take 1 teaspoonful for constipation). The other one plainly stated in bold "Do Not Ingest".

If you are told not to ingest a castor oil, doesn't that mean that it contains things that the manufacturer doesn't want us to know about ? ​Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 30, 2014)

Castor comes from the seeds of a very toxic plant, could be that the one that isn't made to ingest just hasn't been purified to the standards it needs to be edible.


----------

